# What mineral foundation would you recommend me?



## Artemisia (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a good mineral foundation/powder that matches my skintone and looks great on.
I've tried Everyday Minerals, though the color was perfect when I ordered free samples in several shades I didn't care much for their formulas.
They didn't itch or anything (I do have sensitive skin though) but it caked and made my skin look dry, even when I used Fix +.
The color was really a match though, it was called Fair Neutral, but Fair was also quite a nice match.
It's a very pale shade.
I must note that I sometimes get pots and that I have some acne scarring, it would be nice if the mineral powder also covered that a bit.
Despite not finding the Everyday Minerals foundation perfect, it still looked a whole lot better on me than any liquid foundation I've ever tried (and believe me, I've tried many), that's why I want a mineral foundation.

What I'm looking for:
*good even coverage that looks natural
*good range of pale shades
*causes no dryness
*no caking
*won't make my sensitive skin itch

Here are some pics to show how pale I am:









This pic makes me look yellowish for some reason, I'm more cool toned though.
I'm wearing the Everyday Minerals Fair Neutral Original Glo mineral foundation in both pictures.


So what would you recommend me?
And sorry for the long post lol!


----------



## amishmethlab (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm still trying to find one I like as well.

You could try MadMinerals.  I tried her foundations and liked them at first, but they seem to change consistencies within 2 months of ordering...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out Aromaleigh! It's a line geared towards really fair ladies, and the foundation formulas are just amazing. I was previously using Everyday Minerals but became unhappy with it, and I never looked back once I ordered Aromaleigh samples. Love, love, looove this stuff!


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies!

Aromaleigh definitely looks interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still not sure what shade, think I'd be wise to order samples first.
And maybe a few eyeshadow pigments too lol, the colors look great!


----------



## obscuria (Jan 5, 2010)

The only mineral foundation I've ever liked was Bare Escentual's BareMinerals Matte. The formulation is better than the regular one...at least the one they made a few years ago, because it doesn't make my skin itch or break out, the coverage is pretty good and even,  has spf 15, and I haven't noticed any caking or dryness when I use it and I've been using it for about 6 months now.

The only thing I see as being a problem may be the light selection. I believe they currently have 3 light shades:  fair, fairly light, and light.  But you could just go to sephora or the BE store and swatch them on your face to see if there is a match.


----------



## Anemone (Jan 5, 2010)

Try Lily Lolo? I've tried their foundation and liked it quite a lot. I'm not sure whether it'll look dry on, I have combo skin so that's not really an issue, lol. I'm also pale and thought they had quite good matches - they have different depending on your undertones too, so try some samples!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemisia* 

 
_Thanks ladies!

Aromaleigh definitely looks interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still not sure what shade, think I'd be wise to order samples first.
And maybe a few eyeshadow pigments too lol, the colors look great!_

 
They do have some really nice e/s. I'm usually not a mineral e/s fan, but the Opulent Lustre and Retro Hi Fi Mattes are awesome!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jan 7, 2010)

Another vote for Bare Escentual's Bare minerals here - love the coverage!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

you can try alima a lot of ladies on makeupalley are raving about it! they have tons of colors. one foundation is $20 for 7.5grams. I think thats the next mineral mu i want to try


----------



## LaDormeuse (Jan 23, 2010)

Oops!


----------



## Noctuid (Jan 23, 2010)

Alima is good, and then LaurEss has 3 formulas to choose from


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_The only thing I see as being a problem may be the light selection. I believe they currently have 3 light shades:  fair, fairly light, and light.  But you could just go to sephora or the BE store and swatch them on your face to see if there is a match._

 
That and the tone - allegedly I'm "fairly light," and it's so far into yellow undertones in the jar that I can tell it will make me look sickly if I put it on.

I second Aromaleigh - I'm 2L right now, but when I get a little sun I can use 2N.


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

http://hellominerals.com/ Fair/Cool. I'm so pale and it works great. They have a great selection on fair shades. Coverage is fantastic. I do NOT itch!( No bismuth in their formulation) Price point is excellent. Customer service and shipping is A++. Professional, fast, and,efficient.


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

luv signature minerals


----------



## leah2412 (May 16, 2011)

Meow makes some good colors across the spectrum!


----------



## mckpoon (May 26, 2011)

i really like Buff'd (as they are Canadian as well), and shipping is sooooooooooo cheap <3 <3 <3
  	i found their shade selection makes so much more sense, esp that i finally found out i'm olive (and not yellow!!!!!!)
  	no bismuth as well!


----------



## coffee1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I LOVE Meow cosmetics foundation - they make something like 80 shades to choose from, so they probably have one for you 

  	This is from their website:
  	"Many people who experience a little (or for some, alot) of itch when they first put on mineral makeup begin to feel that they may be "mica sensitive".  We encourage you to try Purrrfect Puss or Pampered Puss; their special formulations still contain Mica, but can often reduce or even eliminate itch for many customers!"

  	So, it's good for sensitive skin. And I think it has really natural looking coverage.

  	They ship really slowly, but it's a great product.


----------

